# Condovac La Costa, Guanacaste, Costa Rica



## dreamin (May 14, 2011)

I just put an RCI Hold on a 2 bedroom unit at the Condovac La Costa (#0131) for March/12.  I've always wanted to travel to Costa Rica but know very little about it.  TUG reviews of this resort are over 2 years old.  Has anyone stayed there or know of the area?  Most of the Trip Advisor reviews are favourable, while one refers to it as "a dump", but it seems the reviews are of the hotel and not timeshare.   Any advice?


----------



## gordandmichele (May 18, 2011)

*How's the flood situation?*

If you can get into the Villas Sol, do it.  It's much nicer and right next door.  Condovac is OK, but nothing special.

Ex-Winnipegger


----------



## dreamin (Jun 3, 2011)

Since I had to confirm within 24 hours, I went ahead and reserved Condovac La Costa.  I don't need anything fancy because I doubt if we'll spend much time there, but I do want it clean at least.  We'll be going for 3 weeks and I read on another thread that you don't recommend timesharing.  So I'll be watching for any special hotel deals once the winter tours are announced.

Which route do you take when you go to Costa Rica?  And which airline?  I noticed that US Air has direct flights out of Phoenix, which would be a good connection for us.  I'm glad you said hotels were reasonably priced, because the airfare is a killer!

You asked about the flooding situation...well it is not good.  The Assiniboine River was overflowing its banks and the army was called in to help the people of Portage la Prairie.  The Red River caused the town of Morris to close down for 4 weeks.  The town became an island.  As a result, Highway 75 to US I-29 was closed as well.  Now Lake Manitoba is flooding all the homes and cottages along the shore (St. Laurent, Twin Beaches, etc.).  This weekend there were 10 foot waves on the lake and the sandbags were breached.  I feel sorry for these people.  What a nightmare.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jun 7, 2011)

*It's not easy getting there from the 'Peg.*

GO JETS GO !!!  Had season tickets for many years when they were in the WHA.  Hope they bring back some of the guys for the first game.

The daily non-stops into Liberia are from Dallas, Houston, Atlanta and Miami.  Never heard of one from Phoenix.

Is the Condovac Saturday-Saturday?

You can get a Friday-Friday charter out of St. Louis for cheap via USA3000.  They don't have their winter schedule posted yet, though.

Air Canada vacations has a Sunday-Sunday charter out of Toronto.  There are also Monday and Thursday charters out of Toronto.

Air Canada and TACA have scheduled non-stops out of Toronto into San Jose.

The absolutely cheapest way to get to Costa Rica is with Spirit Air out of Fort Lauderdale.  Just over $300 return.  If you can get to Fort Lauderdale or Miami for cheap, this might be an option.  You can also leave from Chicago or Dallas.  They show Toronto on their route map, but don't be deceived.  It's actually Niagara Falls, NY.  They fly into San Jose.

If I were you, the best combination of cheap flights without long layovers is to fly out of Minneapolis.  Less than $800 with only a 1 hour layover in Charlotte with USAir.  Just drive or bus down the day before.

You didn't say where you were spending the 3rd week, and whether it was before or after Condovac.  Maybe flying into SJO and out of LIR makes more sense, or vice-versa.


----------



## eal (Jun 7, 2011)

US Airways flies Phoenix - San Jose


----------



## dreamin (Jun 9, 2011)

My vacation dates are March 8 - 28th.  My reserved week at Condovac is for March 16 - 23rd.  I haven't figured out yet what we'll be doing for the first and third week.  So much to research!  The US Airways flight out of Phoenix is $713 (taxes in).  I could use Air Miles for the direct flight from Winnipeg to Phoenix. I have Yapta watching some flights for me, so I'll add all the other options that you recommended.  I'm hoping prices might be better once all the winter flight schedules are posted.  We have taken flights out of Minneapolis in the past.  It can get tricky because of winter road conditions and blizzards. Thank you for all the helpful suggestions!!


----------



## eal (Jun 9, 2011)

dreamin, I sent you a pm


----------



## Fergdaddy (Jul 16, 2011)

*Me Too!*

I also have a reservation booked for Condovac La Costa the 1st week of October.  Never been to Costa Rica before.  I would be grateful for any insight the Tuggers might provide!  Wife and I are headed there for our 30th and wanted to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## eal (Jul 16, 2011)

Costa Rica is an incredibly diverse country.  Even iif you are not a guidebook fan get one for this trip. I would recommend Moon or National Geographic or Lonely Planet.


----------

